
Armed white men patrolling Kenosha protests organized on Facebook - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/26/kenosha-militia-protest-shooting-facebook
======
just-juan-post
The city is 2/3 white so yeah they are probably going to be white people

[https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=kenosha...](https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=kenosha+wi+demographics)

